

What is the mathematical expression of ascending sort? - morat_random

If it is longer than f.sort(), then I'm not interested :)
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Can you be more explicit about what you're asking? I'm sure it makes sense to
you, but I don't know what you're trying to say, and I'm sure I'm not alone.

For reference, I have a PhD in pure math, and I've done research in sorting
algorithms and their performance, so I might be able to answer your question,
if only I knew what it was ...

------
swwu
Mathematically you could express the concept of a (partially ordered) set by
something like <S,P(x1,x2)> (where P is some comparison function), so, for
example, the sorted natural numbers would be <N,<>. I have no idea, though, if
that's even remotely close to what you're asking.

~~~
morat_random
thanks, that's what I was looking for!

